# [SOLVED] USB stick only 200mb/16gb working



## bedi (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello

I have read various threads but none of them could help me with my problem.

I am using a 16gb usb stick, which has been working fine until last month. 
Last time I formatted it I was using Windows 7, after a few weeks all windows systems (friends pcs, university, workplace etc) started having a problem accessing or even recognizing the usb memory. 

When I plugged it into my friends Mac everything worked fine and I could copy all files from the memory stick onto my friends notebook. I then formatted it using the Mac (chose FAT system option when I formatted) and pugged it into my notebook again (currently using Win XP sp2).

My notebook as well as another friends pc (running on windows 7) both show me that the usb stick only has 200mb (even in the formatting menu), but when I plug it into a Mac it shows me all 16gbs. 

The usb memory has no partitions, and when I formatted it using the Mac I made sure to follow all steps to make the usb windows compatible (following an online mac guide)

Does anyone have an idea why Windows systems would just recogniz 200mb/16gb, while Macs seems having no problem with accessing the whole memory? (I had used the usb stick with windows' only before it stopped working)


----------



## bedi (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: USB stick only 200mb/16gb working*

Here a screensho from my last format using the command console (windows xp)


----------



## macguy787 (Jan 1, 2010)

how did you solve this? i have the EXACT same issue


----------



## ldsAndrew (Aug 2, 2010)

I too am having a similar problem and am trying to find the answer you came up with. Where is it??? :4-dontkno


----------

